# You never know unless you go!!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Me and my bro got a wild hair and decided to battle the elements in search of some fish! Narrowed it down to surf fishing and hit the spot!!! 40 mins of fishing yielded 4 drum and 2 pomps!!! Headed back home and the rest is history!!! Go get'em their out there!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Here ya go


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice fish and beautiful weather. How big was the biggest pomp?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Good deal man.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! Better than I did at work for sure


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

One more pic COLD!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

20 incher


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I bet that was fun


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

salt_water_guy said:


> I bet that was fun


Actually it was really fun!!! Nothing like going with your gut ! We probably coulda caught a few more but the rain turned sideways!!! Not to fun on the face!!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

that's awesome man..I almost went myself....should've. Thanks for the post.:thumbsup:


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Good Times!!!!


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

I almost hit the surf this morning and backed out.. nice fish


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

some of my best days ever in the surf during winter have been as fronts approach nice job!!


----------

